# Are Turkey wings okay?



## Little Red (Jan 10, 2009)

I recently found some turkey wings on sale. The turkey wings turned out to be much larger than I thought, with the wing, arm(?), and part of the breast attached. I noticed that the bones are pretty big, much larger that the bones I usually give my dogs in the chicken quarters that they eat. Also I noticed that the turkey bones seem to break up into shards when the dogs eat them. This alarmed me, so I stopped feeding the "wings" for the time being until I can get more info on turkey. Is it safe to feed these wings with the attached arm and large bone? The dogs seemed to love the "wings" but my concern is the large bones that break into shard like sections.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I personally don't like to feed turkey bones since they are older and tougher than other fowls.

But many people feed them with no problems.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I have fed them many times without any problems. I do, clip the tip off...just in case.

Around thanksgiving, I stock up on whole (cheap) turkeys and hack those up for the dogs.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

I didn't think the turkey wings would be as big as they are either








They do break into shards but so far no harm done. She just chews the shards and leaves them everywhere.


----------



## Little Red (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks so much for the feedback everyone! It is so helpful.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

I've only fed turkey legs and Jerzey has gotten through them just fine, if your dogs have no problems with their teeth then I would so go ahead!


----------

